# Need "taller" lights



## KenB (Jan 5, 2008)

Newbie here. I have a small Meyer plow setup on my '99 TJ and the blade partially blocks the lights when fully raised. Lights probably need to be 2-3" higher. I can lower the blade, but that leaves less ground clearance than I like for driving around. Is there an easy way to add risers to the light stalks?

Thanks for any suggestions.


Ken


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

KenB;999269 said:


> Newbie here. I have a small Meyer plow setup on my '99 TJ and the blade partially blocks the lights when fully raised. Lights probably need to be 2-3" higher. I can lower the blade, but that leaves less ground clearance than I like for driving around. Is there an easy way to add risers to the light stalks?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.
> 
> Ken


I had a Meyer CP8 and bought a set of risers for my lights from my dealer. Check with your dealer or find a fab welder. All they are is a piece of angle with flat stock welded on the ends . Then drill holes to fit your needs. You could also use thinwall ( 1/8" ) 2" x 6" rectangular tubing to raise the lights up 6". Cut the pieces 2" long and drill a hole top and bottom on the long ends to fit.


----------



## rcer (Sep 17, 2006)

I just reangle the plow to straight across when I travel to a new location!


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

gene gls;999395 said:


> I had a Meyer CP8 and bought a set of risers for my lights from my dealer. Check with your dealer or find a fab welder. All they are is a piece of angle with flat stock welded on the ends . Then drill holes to fit your needs. You could also use thinwall ( 1/8" ) 2" x 6" rectangular tubing to raise the lights up 6". Cut the pieces 2" long and drill a hole top and bottom on the long ends to fit.


Similar pieces can be found at Home Depot in their "metal" section.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Fab something up using Home Depot metal. Or just run with your plow lower, provides more air to your radiator, lift up when driving into parking lots with sloped aprons.

I drive around with my plow about 3" off the ground.


----------

